# Need Crew



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I'm looking at fishing this coming weekend and need crew. Right now the primary plan is tog out of IRI. If the weather blows I could do a tog/striper/drum combo trip in the bay. I will run both days if I can muster up crew for both days. PM me if interested.

I will be going pretty much every weekend from now until hunting season starts in the fall. I usually have room so send me contact info if you would like to hop on for a trip. I particularly need guys who can fish on short notice during the week. I won't tuna fish on the weekends and it is difficult to find the right combination of good weather and reliable crew during the week.


----------



## AtlantaKing (Jul 7, 2002)

You're talking about the 26/27th, right? I'm game. But, it's gonna be hard to pull me away from the big stripers in the bay...oh well, I'll manage


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

AtlantaKing said:


> You're talking about the 26/27th, right? I'm game. But, it's gonna be hard to pull me away from the big stripers in the bay...oh well, I'll manage


I could be talked into a Susky Flats trip one day...overnight accomodations and all you can eat Indonesian buffet included for Angler travelling from VA.

Actually the flats are only 25 minutes away as compared to 2 hours to get to Lewes.


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

I think I'm full for Sat. but I still have room for Sunday. Anyone else want to box some toggies?


----------



## apungke (Aug 5, 2005)

Duke of Fluke said:


> I could be talked into a Susky Flats trip one day...overnight accomodations and all you can eat Indonesian buffet included for Angler travelling from VA.
> 
> Actually the flats are only 25 minutes away as compared to 2 hours to get to Lewes.


I might be the only Indonesian guy here in this board. Which Indonesian buffet are you talking about?

I know one in Silver Spring but I believe they already close?
Hmmm, I wish I can join you... 
CT knows the whole story...(


----------



## Duke of Fluke (May 22, 2002)

apungke said:


> I might be the only Indonesian guy here in this board. Which Indonesian buffet are you talking about?
> 
> I know one in Silver Spring but I believe they already close?
> Hmmm, I wish I can join you...
> CT knows the whole story...(



I'm indonesian too....by marriage

The "buffet" I was talking about is my wife's cooking. I'll bet you never had rendang made from venison before...lol!


----------

